# Company of Heroes - Problem



## W4TCH0UT (22. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe ein ziemlich dummes Problem mit CoH - Opposing Fronts. 
Ich habe bis vor kurzem das Hauptspiel mit allen Patches installiert gehabt, doch jetzt habe ich mir die erste Erweiterung gekauft und diese auch direkt installiert.
Nach der Installation musste ich noch 4 Patches saugen und installieren, was auch ohne jegliche Probleme funktioniert hat. Nun logge ich mich mit meinem Konto ein und starte ein Profil - klappt auch alles. Dann kommt der Fehler, denn ich kann keine einzige Opposing Fronts Kampagne spielen, da mir gesagt wird, dass ich für diese Kampagnen Opposing Fronts benötige, was ich jedoch installiert habe! Dann wollte ich den key nochmals eingeben, aber dann wird mir gesagt, dass dieser bereits für dieses Konto aktiviert wurde. 
Weiß jemand, warum ich die Kampagnen nicht spielen kann, bzw. warum man nicht richtig anerkennt, dass ich die Erweiterung installiert habe?
Danke im voraus.
MfG,
Macko


----------



## hallihalli92 (22. Januar 2010)

Was du machen könntest ist CoH komplett zu deinstallieren und dann OF neu installieren, vorher würde ich mir jedoch die Patches speichern, die unter \Eigene Dateien\My Games\Company of Heroes\Patch zu finden sind. Dann dürfte er eig. die OF-Kampagnen erkenne. 
Wie gesagt, weiß nicht ob es klappt, aber wäre jetzt so meine Idee.


----------



## W4TCH0UT (22. Januar 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Die Idee hatte ich auch schon...ich denke einen Versuch ist es wert 
MfG,
Macko


Edit: Diese Methode brachte leider keinen Erfolg. Nach wie vor das gleiche Problem...es scheint hier keinen Unterschied zu machen, ob ich das Hauptspiel oder das Addon zum Installieren einlege, was ich nicht verstehe. Hat jemand vielleicht noch eine andere Idee?


----------



## Malkav85 (23. Januar 2010)

Ich habe leider ähnliche Schwierigkeiten: habe mir "Tales of Valor" (oder wie das heißt) geholt und es funktioniert ebenso nicht. Auch ein Deinstallieren brachte keinen gewünschten Effekt. Vielleicht schreib ich mal an THQ.


----------



## W4TCH0UT (23. Januar 2010)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Ich habe leider ähnliche Schwierigkeiten: habe mir "Tales of Valor" (oder wie das heißt) geholt und es funktioniert ebenso nicht. Auch ein Deinstallieren brachte keinen gewünschten Effekt. Vielleicht schreib ich mal an THQ.



Das habe ich jetzt auch getan...hoffentlich hilfts.
MfG,
Macko


----------

